# Tylan



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All,
Because of the good reviews about AngelEyes, I ordered the stuff too and used it successfully with Sierra.... this week I had to go to my vet as Sierra has a stomach infection....result of sand from our Beach walk irritating the soft tissue and a bacteria she came across in the days after....she's been miserable for a few days now.....
I talked to him about Angeleyes.....he told me it's an anti-biotic and forbidden here.....and that it's not good for the health of the dog to be getting anti-biotics in such amounts and for such a long time as prescribed by the producer...He was really shocked and is going to look further into it...
I'm really feeling sad now....as I didn't know that I was giving that too her...and wondering if the Tylan could have been a trigger for the infection....she's been on it for 4 weeks now...I was actually already planning to reduce the dosage working towards stopping at 6 weeks....I never intended to go the full 6 months!!
I guess I'll have to wait for my vet to research it further....for now we stop....and when Sierra is back on top, we try the stuff again, to see whether or not the reaction being worsened by the stuff....
Do any of you have similar experiences?
I know Mintchip said she was a bit weary about the stuff...

thanks for any responses...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am sorry to read about Sierra's stomach ailment. 

I am also leary of Tylan (Tylosin & Angel Eyes - two marketing names). We are warned from taking antibiotics unnecessarily, and I'm sure it is the same for dogs. Maybe Lo, Lina or Kristin can elaborate more on this with their medical/scientific backgrounds.

If your vet suspects that Tylan was the cause, I wonder if it could be killing the good bacteria in her system. ???


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suuske,
That's interesting that it is forbidden where you are. It is approved for veterinary use here in the US. 
I've used Angels Eyes on the girls twice. I gave a lower dose than suggested on the bottle and when the tear stains were gone, usually in 2 weeks, I quit using it. It is definitely an antibiotic. It's in the same family as erythromiacin (not sure of spelling), I believe.
I'm not sure what the formulation is in Angels Eyes in terms of amount of actual antibiotic. I think its mostly liver flavoring. I definitely wouldn't keep my dogs on it indefinitely but I haven't experienced any ill effects that I'm aware of, from temporary use.
I'll be interested to hear what your vet thinks after he has researched it.

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I'm not sure what the formulation is in Angels Eyes in terms of amount of actual antibiotic. I think its mostly liver flavoring.


From my understanding, you are correct. However, it only takes a very small amount of Tylan to be effective from what others have said that have used it. I believe one person here ended using some miniscule amount like 1/32nd of a teaspoon, so it wouldn't take much in a dosage of Angel Eyes.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

If that stuff is from the Erythromycin family (Macrolides) Sierra's stomach problems might very well be due to it. Now please note that I'm NOT a Vet, in humans however the most common cause of non-compliance for taking Erythromycin is GI-discomfort (GI=Gastro-Intestinal). I can only tell you that I went through TORTURE when I had to take it myself, it really gives you very bad stomach aches and nausea. For all you scared humans: it is a *great* antibiotic, it's just the GI-discomfort that's scary.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, that's interesting... it does make sense that a stomach problem could be from taking the erythromycin. I just wanted to add that taking an antibiotic for 6 months is not something I would think is recommendable. Any bacteria (including the ones creating the tear ducts) could become resistant to the antibiotic and therefore flare up and make things worse. In addition, all antibiotics have toxic effects (such as the stomach problem that Maryam noted above). If taken for a long amount of time, these effects can worsen with time and can become serious.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzanne, I forgot to add, have you tried feeding Sierra some yogurt every day? It won't help with the staining that is already there, but it will keep any new staining from starting up. It's a healthy and natural alternative to using an antibiotic.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Interesting topic - If tear staining is caused by yeast infection and an antibiotic would clear up the yeast infection, then why not use it. However, wouldn't an antibiotic work over the course of a week or so. Six months seems like an awfully long time to take an antibiotic and I wouldn't think that it is a good idea. As Lina pointed out, you could develop a resistance to the drug.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now that I think about it: if the staining is only caused by a YEAST infection, that means it is a FUNGAL infection. I find it surprising that an antibiotic would cure that. FYI: an antibiotic treats BACTERIA and antifungal drug treat yeasts/fungi. But maybe the yeast infection is superimposed by a bacterial infection??? Weird...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> it really gives you very bad stomach aches


We're all so different. It's about the ONLY antibiotic I can take without any side effects. Now, sulpha drugs make me very sick!

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, from what I understand of tear stains, the really bad cases are caused by Red Yeast. However, low grade bacteria cause mild tear stains and also help in propagating severe cases (caused by Red Yeast). Tylan is an antibiotic to contain the bacterial part of the tear stain but not a fungal infection (severe tear staining). Fungal staining can be contained by yogurt.

I have been doing some reading on Tylosin (the antibiotic in Tylan) and all the sources I've looked at so far say that it is safe to use in dogs with large doses with no adverse effects. It's possible that Sierra developed a reaction to the Tylosin, but it's also possible that her stomach problems are a coincidence.

However, even if there are no toxic effects on dogs, I still would not use an antibiotic for 6 months due to creating antibiotic resistant bacteria. Doing it for 2 weeks or so (even 4 weeks I should think) should be just as effective and safe.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I have been doing some reading on Tylosin (the antibiotic in Tylan)


Doh! I got those two names mixed up in my initial reply.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The "angel eyes" does NOT take out the stains that are already there. They may seem "lighter" because the tearing stops, but it doesn't make the stain vanish off fur.

My vet told me never to give her the Angel Eyes for more than TWO weeks, ideally 10 days but MAX 14 days, so that's what I did. I think I did 12 days the first time, and the 2nd time...it was even less than that, like 6-7 days maybe.

I also switched her food and started her on purified water at the same time I started the Angel Eyes.

Did the tearing stop? Did you change her food or water?

The goal is to stop the tearing and keep the area dry (like with baking soda 1-2X a day) and once the fur is completely dry all the time, you can try lightening the stain up.

I hope her tummy ache is coincidental and nothing serious  Sorry to hear she's feelin bad.

hugs.
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I asked my vet for tylan powder to mix with peanut butter and give to Quincy to clear up his beard stains.......my vet thought I was nuts,but I told him it was recommended by hav people and Doc said it was ok-----I asked him about Quincy getting used to it and then not being able to use it for him in the future should something happen.To that he laughed and said he doesn't use tylan powder on a dog anyway---he only uses it on baby pigs.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

We used Angel Eyes on Biscuit until the bottle ran out, about 3 wks, and it did totally clear up his eyes, with no adverse effects. But I won't use it again, just to be safe.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all,
thank you for thinking this through with me....yes it could be coincedental, I mean, we did go to the beach where she ingested sand, and she could have come across a bacteria which infected...on the other hand even before we went to the beach, we was having stool problems....so for it killing the good bacteria, that's quite possible......
I am really interested in my vets research....he also said that it used to be is in a preventive manner with pigs...but because humans would be ingesting to much Tylan too while eating pork with all kinds of possible side effects it was actually forbidden....and it's forbidden to have in possession anyway.....he was really shocked....
I stopped the Tylan yesterday as she wouldn't eat so I couldn't give it to her....I am not giving it anymore now.....quite curious if the staining comes back....
Actually I was giving her the Tylan mixed into yoghurt!! She loves yoghurt, so I might actually be giving her some more often now....
Sierra got an injection yesterday to stop the cramps, and she's one happy dog again today! I am soooo relieved!!
All of you who have given the Tylan for only a few weeks: has it come back right after you stopped?
I guess so.....why the heck does the producer of the stuff want you to give it 6 months!? Can someone say : money! 
Geeezzz......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes,

I think the manufacturer suggests 6 months for money!

My vet was NOT happy about my buying it either, but he said if I had to give it, to restrict to 2 weeks.

Gucci's stain came back during our vacation this summer, but I think that is from the water she drank in Michigan. So..she gets bottled from now on! lol

I hope Sierra gets better soon!
Kara


----------

